# bob water



## testhop (Dec 20, 2009)

i keep a b o b in my truck .
and i am thinking about in the winter how do i keep the water from frezzing
and brusting the plactic jug ?
it would make a mess of the other things in the bag .
i dont want to keep water in a other bag as that gets to be something else to grab.
any other ideas .
right nown i keep it in a 5 gal bucket 1 32oz and 6 12oz bottles.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't keep water in the BOB. I invested in a sport bottle with a filter cartrage in it. That way I can filter any water that I have to. I also have purifing tablets in the BOB.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

If you open the bottles and poor a little out it will have room to expand and your bottles should not break.

Poor Bob, you always seem to be getting stuck in peoples cars !


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

mdprepper;35161
Poor Bob said:


> And in closets and behind couches! lol
> 
> If you're using plastic bottles and do like mdprepper said, pour out a little of the water, they should be okay. You could seal them in a large water proof bag, like a gallon-sized ziplock (depending on size of your bottles) so if they leak or sweat/get consdensation, they won't soak the rest of your stuff.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*You can make your own pouchs*

I found a site that describes fairly well a way to make your own water-pouches for emergency water, and, it describes a great way to make sure that you do not burst them, even in extreme winter temperatures. They say it very well, so, a simple copy-n-paste should do the trick.

*In an emergency situation, the last thing you want to be without is clean, microbe-free drinking water. For this reason, many people who live in areas where natural disasters like earthquakes, floods, tornadoes, or hurricanes are common occurences, choose to keep a supply of emergency drinking water.

Sometimes buying bottled water from the super market is not the best idea if you intend to store it for long periods of time. While most bottled water has a taste that many people consider to be more "clean" or more "fresh" than tap water, the purity regulations for bottled water are not nearly as strict as they are for tap water.

In fact about a third of all bottled water contains contaminants ranging from harmful chemicals like arsenic to microbes. If a microbe is stored in a bottle of water over a long period of time it is possible for it to replicate and evolve into something very harmful, if it is not already. For this reason, many people choose emergency water pouches over bottled water when it comes to emergency drinking water.

Emergency water pouches have much higher purity standards than bottled water.They also take up less space, making them perfect for storage. The only minus about water pouches is they are fairly expensive and often come in small portions. While this can be great for hikers and explorers of the wilderness, it is not always the best option for storing an emergency water supply in your home.

It is cheaper for many people to put together their own emergency water pouches. The materials you need to do so are water (obviously), a stove or other source of heat, a pan, heavy-duty sealing plastic, chlorine bleach, and a vacuum sealer. Once you have these materials gathered, you should boil as much water as you intend to store in a single pouch. 32 ounces is a reasonable amount to start with. Boiling the water will kill any harmful microbes.

Once you have boiled the water, add a few drops of the chlorine bleach and mix it in to ensure the lasting purity of your water. After you have added the bleach, freeze the water you have just treated. Once it is frozen, use the sealing plastic to construct a pouch that will hold your frozen chunk of emergency drinking water. Once the ice is in the pouch, vacuum seal it and store it away in whatever space you have designated for it.

The purpose of freezing your water before storing it is to ensure that once the ice has thawed into water again it has plenty of room to expand if your heat goes out in an emergency situation and the water freezes again. All of your effort and foresight will do you no good if your emergency water pouches burst.

However, as stated above, not everyone needs to store large amounts of water. For some hikers, buying pre-made, pre-treated water pouches on the Internet is more cost- and time-efficient. Just keep in mind that treating water is not that difficult, and neither is making your own pouch to store it in. The important thing is if you live in an area where being without water is a frequent risk, you should have a backup supply.
*


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

NaeKid what a great find! You just gave me a smack myself in the head moment. I can not believe I never thought of that. Flatter packaging. Make my own ice packs for the cooler, lunch bags, etc. Thank you!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> NaeKid what a great find! You just gave me a smack myself in the head moment  I can not believe I never thought of that. Flatter packaging. Make my own ice packs for the cooler, lunch bags, etc. Thank you!:2thumb::2thumb:


Thanks!

I was actually looking on the 'net to see what the specifications are on my coast-guard approved water-pouches, what kind of temperature extremes that the pouch will be able to withstand without damage to the contents and I found that information.

Ya, I gave my head a bit of a slap too. I have done that hundreds of times (ice-packs in my coolers), never thought of it as being emergency water in a vehicle, just thought of it as "drinkable ice" in my deep-freeze.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Nestle "Pure Life" water has some mineral additives. Because of these, they don't freeze as easy as other waters. I haven't checked the exact freeze point but found that when other bottles are frozen solid, these don't even have slush in them.

BTW, I don't believe I've ever had a bottled water container burst or split due to freezing. There must be enough air in them already. Throw a couple in the freezer and see what happens when you warm them back up. Mine have never leaked.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

If you've watched some of the bottle bomb videos on you tube you will see that those bottles can take a lot of pressure before they let go. I don't think the trucking companies use heated trailers to move them. It's not something I would worry about. They can be warmed up on the defroster, inside your coat or 100 other ways. 
Bugs and contamination are a different issue.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

We regularly freeze bottles of water. My husband uses them in his lunch as ice packs and drinks them after they thaw. We never take any water out before freezing. The only problem we usually have had is the bottom will sometimes bulge and you can't sit the bottle upright. 

When I used to buy extra gallons of milk and orange juice, we always had to take about a cup out of the containers or they would burst.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

We have enough water around her that all I plan on doing is using a Katadyne Water purifyer.


----------

